# Live results Indonesian Open 2009



## Ton (Aug 30, 2009)

Results

http://www.speedcubing.com/events/Indonesian2009/Live%20results.html


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 30, 2009)

Oh, wow, Chuck - 11/11!!!!!! Very awesome! Someday I hope to be as good as you at multi. 

And to Ton: Thanks so much for making room for this in your competition schedule. He's so good at multi - it's nice you gave him a chance to prove it in competition. I know it was probably quite a strain to add it to the schedule, so thank you.


----------



## Olivér Perge (Aug 30, 2009)

19.96 average for Arnaud! Very nice job!  Wondering if you used "stupid Fridrich" or keyhole?!


----------



## joey (Aug 30, 2009)

Well done arnaud!
Charlie, you gotta do it now!


----------



## Mr Cubism (Aug 30, 2009)

Olivér Perge said:


> 19.96 average for Arnaud! Very nice job!  Wondering if you used "stupid Fridrich" or keyhole?!



Shall be interesting to hear! 
Many congrats to sub-20!


----------

